# Why are my chickens sneezing?



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

My chickens seem to be sneezing every once in a while it has gotten quite loud lately are they sick?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't know, but seperate her. Hmm...


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I would separate and medicate and keep an eye on the rest of your flock and if they start to sneeze medicate don't take any chances and if u do medicate you can't at the eggs. I also use oil of oregano I put it in there water it's natural and it works I've used it many times I take it to. They don't like it at first but when they get thirsty they will drink it be persistent.


----------



## rkendrick (Jun 11, 2013)

There's always apple cider vinegar in the water, too. Our pollen count in my part of Okahoma has off the charts. Chicken allergies? At least they could be getting pollen up their noses while scratching around. As long as there is no mucus flying from their noses every when they sneeze...Sometimes they just need an immune boost. There are several "rooster booster" type on the market. I add some "vits & mins" to the drinking water to any chicken that's sickly but give it orally in a 6cc to that chicken to make sure she gets it. You can make a small batch too, but make sure it's the same ratio of dilution or the chicken will get diarrhea. I speak from experience.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I wouldn't medicate over a sneeze or so....just watch and wait. Dusting and the heat can cause more respiratory changes and even a change in the bedding, nest materials, etc. can cause them to sneeze for a bit. 

I've had birds sneeze for a day or two over vigorous dusting after I added wood ash to their dust bath spot, the use of moldy hay in the nest box or a from my placing cedar chips in the dog's lounge area (read, chickens too), so the sneezing may be mechanical/environmental and not viral. In all cases the sneezing went away in a day or so and never returned.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Seems to be doing better now  so happy my babies aren't sick! At least a couple are inoculated


----------

